# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL:n hallituksen päätökset 11.12.2012

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Jouko-linja-nimitys tulee katoamaan ja kutsulinjat poistumaan ja linjojen reitit kokemaan melkomoisia muutoksia 1.1.2014. HSL:n hallituksen esityslistan tekstistä löytyy mielenkiintoista asiaa:



> Vuonna 2011 Jouko-linjojen keskimääräinen liikennöintikustannus nousua kohden oli 5,87 euroa, kun normaaleilla Helsingin sisäisillä bussilinjoilla se oli 1,20 euroa. Vuonna 2011 Jouko-linjojen liikennöintikustannus nousua kohden vaihteli 1,87 eurosta (J97) 29,85 euroon (J20).
> 
> Liikennöintisopimusten vaihtumisen yhteydessä sellaisten Jouko-linjojen liikennöintiä on perusteltua muuttaa, joiden liikennöintikustannus nousua kohden on yli 10 euroa. Näitä ovat vuoden 2011 lukujen perusteella J20 (29,85 euroa), J60 (29,05 euroa), J74 (11,49 euroa), J84 (18,26 euroa) ja J93 (10,50 euroa).


Olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista nähdä kaikkien Jouko-linjojen liikennöintikustannukset, mutta ainakin J97:n kustannukset/nousu ovat mukavan alhaiset pienkalustolinjaksi, mutta kyseinen linja on kyllä reitiltäänkin todella lyhyt. Tuon Lauttasaaren Jouko-linjan kustannukset/nousu ovat kyllä älyttömän suuret, joten onkin hyvä että se lakkautetaan. Sama koskee kutsuohjattua Jouko-linjaa J60.

Kootaan tähän vielä uudet linjat:
31: Pohjois-Haaga  Munkkivuori  
32: Pohjois-Haaga  Munkkivuori  
33: Munkkivuori  Tarvo
34: Munkkivuori  Kaskisaari  
35: Niemenmäki  Munkkivuori  Rakuunantie  
237: Konala  Leppävaara  Kannelmäki  Hakuninmaa  Pirkkola  
603: Pirkkola  Maunula  Oulunkylä  Malmi  
604: Pirkkola  Länsi-Pakila  Itä-Pakila  
701: Malmi  Pihlajamäki  Pihlajisto  Viikki  
702: Malmi  Pukinmäki  Savela  
703: Malmi  Siltamäki  Suutarila  
705: Malmi  Puistola  Jakomäki 
801: Itäkeskus  Varjakanvalkama  
802: Itäkeskus  Marjaniemi  Roihuvuori  Länsi-Herttoniemi  Herttoniemi  Laajasalo  Jollas
805: Itäkeskus  Mellunkylä  Myllypuro 
811: Kivikko  Kontula  Linnoittajantie  
812: Mellunmäki  Kontula  Myllypuro  
813: Vuosaari(M)  Pohjoinen ostoskeskus  
814: Vuosaari(M)  Koukkusaarentie  
815: Vuosaari(M)  Isonvillasaarentie  
816: Vuosaari(M)  Kallahdenniemi  Ramsinniemi 
817: Vuosaari(M)  Kallahti  
818: Vuosaari(M)  Ruusuniemi  
819: Vuosaari(M)  Uutela  

Tässä puolestaan on esitetty kyseiset linjat kartalla: http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...08-7-46389.PDF

Tuliskohan nuo 30-sarjan aikataulut siis aikataulukirjassa sinne muiden bussilinjojen sekaan? Ainakin nuo linjat 31-35 saisivat huomiota nykyistä enemmän. Mutta miten nuo kolminumeroiset linjat otetaan Helsingissä vastaan? Vuosaaren metroasemalla varmasti monia ihmetyttäisi linjanumeroiden 813-818 ilmestyminen päreisiin. 

Leppävaarasta tulee pienkalustolinjalla 237 yhteys Konalaan. Matka-aikakin voi olla tuolla välillä ihan kohtuullinen. Tuo 237 on kyllä reitiltään hieman kummallinen ja se olisi ehkä järkevää pilkkoa kahteen osaan. Nykyisinhän J37 kulkee mutkitellen Kalannintieltä Konalaan ja tässä uudessa versiossa lähdettäisiin Leppävaarasta ja käytäisiin kääntymässä Konalassa ajellen melko pitkän pätkän edestakaisin ja sitten jatkakettaisiin Kannelmäkeen ja Kalannintielle josta vielä uutta reittiä pitkin Pirkkolan liikuntapuistoon. Tämä kyllä olisi Helsingin seudun reitiltään mutkittelevin linja!

Aivan uudesta pienkalustolinja 818:sta sanotaan, että sen ansiosta linjan 78 ei tarvitse kulkea enää Ruusuniemen kautta.

----------


## Nak

Hsl:n mukaan on erittäin selkeää helppoa ja tarkoituksenmukaista että seudulla ajaa kaksinumeroisia linjoja kaupungista toiseen pitkää reittiä (vrt. 39 ja 74) ja kolmenumeroisia linjoja yhden kaupungin(-osan) sisällä suunnilleen yhtä katua pitkin (vrt. 813-819)
Mummot ja papat ovat suunnilleen kohta löytäneet omat linjansa entisten P linjojen jälkeen joten sehän jos mikä on _hyvää_ palvelua muuttaa reitit ja tunnukset nyt  :Smile: 

eikö olisi vaan ollut kannattavampaa lakkauttaa ne linjat joita ei käytetä ja korvata niitä pienillä reittimuutoksilla esim. Kontulassa.

----------


## hezec

> Hsl:n mukaan on erittäin selkeää helppoa ja tarkoituksenmukaista että seudulla ajaa kaksinumeroisia linjoja kaupungista toiseen pitkää reittiä (vrt. 39 ja 74) ja kolmenumeroisia linjoja yhden kaupungin(-osan) sisällä suunnilleen yhtä katua pitkin (vrt. 813-819)
> Mummot ja papat ovat suunnilleen kohta löytäneet omat linjansa entisten P linjojen jälkeen joten sehän jos mikä on _hyvää_ palvelua muuttaa reitit ja tunnukset nyt


No, taitaa olla suhteellisen yleinen käytäntö, että pidempi (hankalammin muistettava) linjanumero tarkoittaa vähemmän tärkeää linjaa. Sikäli ihan loogista, paitsi että nuo uudet 30-sarjalaiset kyllä sotivat täysin tätäkin ajatusta vastaan. Mutta eiköhän vanhuksillakin sen verran riitä oppimiskykyä, että riittää kun kuski mainitsee uudesta numerosta pari kertaa. Jos ei riitä, sitten ei kyllä enää ole muutenkaan asiaa ulos yksinään.

Joka tapauksessa _se_ on tarkoituksenmukaista, että päästään vihdoin ja viimein joukkoliikenteessäkin eroon keinotekoisesta kuntajaosta, joka ei näy muissa liikennemuodoissa mitenkään... kunhan nyt saataisiin se uusi vyöhykejärjestelmäkin käyttöön.

----------


## Nak

Niin että esim.  espoon 553 ja 533 (e35 ja 43) ovat vähemmän tärkeitä? En muuten muista vieläkään kumpi uusista tunnuksista korvaa jommankumman vanhan.. Kaiken oppii, kunhan aikansa niitä henkilöauton tuulilasin läpi katsoo  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hsl:n mukaan on erittäin selkeää helppoa ja tarkoituksenmukaista että seudulla ajaa kaksinumeroisia linjoja kaupungista toiseen pitkää reittiä (vrt. 39 ja 74) ja kolmenumeroisia linjoja yhden kaupungin(-osan) sisällä suunnilleen yhtä katua pitkin (vrt. 813-819)
> Mummot ja papat ovat suunnilleen kohta löytäneet omat linjansa entisten P linjojen jälkeen joten sehän jos mikä on _hyvää_ palvelua muuttaa reitit ja tunnukset nyt


Laitoin HSL:lle palautetta, että eikö linjanumeroiden eteen voisi jättää P-tunnuksen. Pienellä vaivalla vähennettäisiin sekaannuksia, kun kaikki tietäisivät, oli linjanumero sitten mikä tahansa, että kyseessä on palvelulinja.

Pitkien Jouko-linjojen alhaista matkustajamäärää selittänee osaltaan se, ettei työmatkalaisilla tai koululaisilla ole aikaa istua joka päivä yli tuntia kaupunginosan joka kolkassa kiertelevässä bussissa. Tälloin ainoaksi potentiaalisesksi käyttäjäryhmäksi jäävät vanhukset. Ja he eivät yleensä liiku kotoaan kuin kerran pari viikossa (osa toki enemmän).

----------


## 339-DF

Ei mitään P- eikä J-tunnuksia karkottamaan harvoja potentiaalisia matkustajia. Ehkä noihin pakettiautoihin saadaan tällä konstilla edes vähän enemmän porukkaa. Onkohan sossu maksanut niistä pitkään aikaan enää mitään? Jatkossa tuskin ainakaan maksaa.

Kyllä HSL on ottanut tässä oikean suunnan. Ihan vielä en silti allekirjoitustani muuta, ellen sitten keksi äkkiä jotain nasevampaa. Kaupunkiinhan on ilmestynyt ihan uusia sinivalkeita tyhjinä ajelevia pakettiautoja, joiden kylkeen on tarroitettu teksti Kutsuplus.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan sossu maksanut niistä pitkään aikaan enää mitään?


HSL:lle Helsingistä tulevaa kuntaosuutta ei ole jaettu eri virastoille, vaan HSL saa Helsingiltä vain könttäpotin.

----------


## 339-DF

> HSL:lle Helsingistä tulevaa kuntaosuutta ei ole jaettu eri virastoille, vaan HSL saa Helsingiltä vain könttäpotin.


Okei, eli suomeksi sanottuna sossuosuus loppui kun HSL perustettiin. Aiemmin kai kaupunki ihan oikeasti siirsi rahaa sosiaalivirastolta liikennelaitokselle. No, sinänsä nykysysteemi on tietysti ihan oikein. Harmi, ettei joukoja lopetettu aiemmin.

----------


## Knightrider

Tosiaan, asiakkaita tulee varmasti lisää (vaikkei toki hurjia määriä), kun etutunnus poistuu käytöstä. Ja Lauttasaaren yhteyksiä voidaan miettiä sitten Länsimetron kanssa uusiksi.

Olisin toivonut myös näistä linjoista kaksinumeroisia, kun kerta ovat nyt (kuten pitääkin) Helsingin sisäisiä bussilinjoja - lukuunottamatta 237:ää. Esim. Vuosaaressa linja 90 voitaisiin muuttaa 78V:ksi ja vapauttaa 90- ja 99-tunnukset pienkalustolinjoille. Metroa korvaava linja voi ihan hyvin olla numeroltaan 100, 800 tai vaikka 13. Linja h74 voi olla seutulinjana kolminumeroinen 704 ja pienkalustolinja 705 voisi vastaavasti olla 74 (menee myös 00740 kautta). Elikkäs:

 31 → 31  
 32 → 32
 33 → 33
 34 → 34
 35 → 35
604 → 60
603 → 69V
702 → 69B
703 → 70V (nykyinen 70V vaihdetaan oikeaoppisesti 70Z:ksi)
701 → 71KL (olisiko tälle jotakin yksikirjaimista?)
705 → 74
819 → 78B
802 → 89A 
813 → 90
814 → 90B 
812 → 92V
811 → 94M
805 → 95T
815 → 96K
801 → 97T
816 → 98T
818 → 99
 817 → 99T
237 → 237

Muutoksen pääsyy olisi, että numero kertoisi jotain henkilölle, joka entuudestaan tuntee oman liikkumisalueensa bussilinjoja. Tunnukset sulautuisivat paremmin nykylinjastoon. Joillakin reiteillä pienbussilinja, varsinkin jos seuraavaan isoon bussiin on vaikka 15 minuuttia, on varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Kumma, kun niitä ei ainakaan tällä hetkellä ole edes linjakartassa - en oikein usko, että suurin osa muistaa Joukolinjareitit ulkoakaan.

----------


## vristo

Minusta kirjaimista tulee päästä eroon, niin paljon kuin mahdollista. 

Ainoat tarpeelliset ovat mielestäni: N (yölinja), V (ruuhkalinja) ja X (poikkeusliikenne). 

Kolminumeroisten linjanumeroiden laaja käyttö on hyvä askel.

----------


## Salomaa

Palveluautoa ei pidä verrata tavalliseen bussiin. Se on nimensä mukaisesti palveluauto. Kun käytän niitä itse, näen mitä siellä tapahtuu. Useasti bussinkuljettaja tai muut matkustajat auttaa rollaattorin kanssa liikkuvan vanhuksen kyytiin. Matka-aika on sivuseikka. Tärkeintä on sellaisen palveleminen, jolla muuten vaikeuksia liikkua isoilla busseilla. Toisaalta moni heistä ei vielä tarvitse taksikorttia.

Joukkoliikennefooruminen kirjoittelijoilla näyttää yleensä oleva tarkastelukulma tekniikan tai kustannustekijöiden näkövinkkelistä, mutta fakta on se että myös sosiaalipoliittinen näkökulma on keskeinen kun puhutaan palvelulinjasta. Tätä tarkastelukulmaa vasten linja 237 näyttää oikein hyvältä.

Näissä Joukoissa on myös ihan oma tunnelmansa. Sellainen, joka ei koskaan ole Joukolla matkustanut, ei voi tietää siitä mitään.

----------


## hezec

> Joillakin reiteillä pienbussilinja, varsinkin jos seuraavaan isoon bussiin on vaikka 15 minuuttia, on varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Kumma, kun niitä ei ainakaan tällä hetkellä ole edes linjakartassa - en oikein usko, että suurin osa muistaa Joukolinjareitit ulkoakaan.


Linjakartassa on ihan riittävästi sinistä spagettia jo valmiiksi. Ja tosiaan, pienkalustolinjoilla matka-aika ei todellakaan ole pääasia. Ne tilanteet ovat aika harvassa, joissa Jouko nopeuttaisi matkaa. Alkuperäinen ajatus oli kai sen suuntainen, että Jouko-_kaupunginosalinjoista_ tiedotetaan paikallisesti niin, että kaikki tietävät oman alueensa Joukot ja osaavat käyttää niitä tarvittaessa... Taitavat ne silti olla lähinnä vanhusten apuna.

----------


## 339-DF

Salomaalla on ihan mielenkiintoisia kokemuksia. Mä en itse tunne muuta kuin sen pakettiauton, joka täällä Munkkiniemessä tukkii auraamattomat pikkukadut ja joka käy joka paikassa pari kertaa päivässä mutta ei koskaan missään niin usein, että siitä olisi jotain iloa. Yksinäinen työpaikka on sen pakun kuskilla, kun joutuu tyhjänä ajelemaan. Lehtisaaren koululaisetkaan eivät taida olla enää ilona, sillä niitä palvelee nyt ihan oikea bussi.

Olen vähän miettinyt, että kun meille on tänne Munkinseudulle tuo pakettiauto osoitettu eikä siitä näy pääsevän eroon sitten millään, niin jollain konstilla sille pitäisi miettiä sellainen tehtävä, että siitä olisi mahdollisimman vähän haittaa tienkäyttäjille ja ehkä jopa jollekulle joskus jotain hyötyäkin. Näin voisi käydä, jos siivottaisiin linjalta krumeluurit pois ja tehtäisiinkin niin, että kerran tunnissa ajettaisiin Kaskisaaren päättäriltä Lehti- ja Kuusisaarten läpi Munkkiniemen aukiolle, sieltä Huopalahdentietä Munkkivuoren ostarille ja edelleen Professorinsillan yli Laajalahdenaukiolle ja Tiilimäen kautta Tarvoon. Sieltä sitten samaa reittiä takaisin, jolloin syntyisi yksi selkeä reitti ja tasatuntilähdöt. Samalla paku olisi poissa ahtailta asuntokaduilta. Mahtaisiko mennä läpi HSL:ssä?

Toinen pikkuruinen kokemuksenmurunen on Maltsussa pyörivästä pakusta. Mahtaako olla sama, jossa Salomaa on matkustanut? Kävin joskus pari vuotta sitten katsastamassa auton Hankasuontiellä, ja katsastusta odotellessa kävelin S-marketille tekemään päivän ruokaostokset. Kun aikaa jäi kulutettavaksi ja kun pakukuski oli sopivasti tauolla, niin juttelimme siinä hetken. Hän kertoi, että aamupäivällä on kovinkin vilkasta: aamun ekalla rundilla noukitaan mummelit yksitellen kyytiin, nämä sitten istuvat kyydissä pari tuntia, vaihtavat kuulumiset ja mehevimmät juorut sekä nauttivat termarista kahvit ja sopivasti ennen päivävelliä kuski ripotteli mummelit takaisin lähtöpysäkeille. Iltapäivä oli sitten yksinäistä aikaa, kun matkustajia ei ollut.

Olen ihan oikeasti sitä mieltä, että tällainen eläkeläisten päiväkeskustoiminta on hyvä asia. Se ehkäisee syrjäytymistä ja yksinäisyyttä, joista paljon puhutaan. Liikkuva päiväkeskus on myös mainio juttu, niin ei tarvitse miettiä, millä sinne kerhoon kulkisi. Mutta eihän tämä ole joukkoliikennettä. Tilanne on oikeastaan ihan sama kuin Kruunuvuoren vesiliikenteen kanssa: se vesiliikenne ei ole joukkoliikennettä eikä palvele päivittäisiä matkustustarpeita vaan se on virkistyskäyttöön tarkoitettu elämys. Sellaisena ihan jees, ja jos luottamusmiehet katsovat sen hintansa arvoiseksi, he osoittakoot liikuntavirastolle varat sen ylläpitämiseksi. Samalla tavalla tulisi menetellä päiväkeskusasiassa: jos luottamusmiehet katsovat eläkeläisten liikkuvan päiväkeskuksen hintansa arvoiseksi, he osoittakoot sosiaalivirastolle varat sen ylläpitämiseksi. Mutta tällaisia kuluja ei tule sälyttää HSL:n rasitteeksi.

Munkassa muuten silloin "palvelulinjojen" alkuaikoina kierteli sellainen valkoinen, nykyistä paljon pienempi pakettiauto. Siinä oli sosiaaliviraston maksama likka kyydissä, joten kuskin ei tarvinnut ajaa tyhjänä. Muita siellä ei sitten koskaan näkynytkään. Anekdoottina kerrottakoon, että likka tykkäsi kovasti jätskistä, sillä yleensä pakun nähdessäni se söi siellä jäätelöpuikkoa. Ihan nuori ja nätti se likka oli, mutta en sentään kyytiin rohjennut koskaan.

Mahtaakohan jlf:n lukijoista moni tietää sitä, että ennen pakuaikaa meillä oli täällä Munkassa myös ihan oikea palvelulinja. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen linjan 17 ruuhkavuoro siirtyi ajamaan Munkkiniemen puistotien ja Tarvon välille linjana 33, vuoroväli 20 minuuttia. Mukava vakiokuljettaja tunsi matkustajansa, auttoi rollat ja muut kyytiin ja pysähtyi kotioven eteen. Tiheähkö vuoroväli mahdollisti sen, että linja oli oikeasti käyttökelpoinen ja täysikokoiseen bussiin uskalsi nousta ihan normaalikin ihminen. Ei siellä tuulilasikuormaa ollut, mutta sata matkustajaa kuljetettiin noin keskimäärin päivässä. Iltaruuhkaan auto siirtyi sitten taas 17:lle. Jotenkin tahtoisin laskettavan auki, onko tällainen ruuhkien välillä ajava täysikokoinen bussi sittenkin edullisempi ratkaisu, kun autopäivä on jo maksettu ja vain kilsat tulevat lisäkuluiksi. Uskaltais ne matkustajatkin kyytiin.

----------


## Nak

> Ainoat tarpeelliset ovat mielestäni: N (yölinja), V (ruuhkalinja) ja X (poikkeusliikenne).


Mielestäni myös K on ihan hyvä ilmoittamaan pienestä poikkeamasta perusreitiltä. Esimerkiksi e28/K, 160/K jne. Nykyään Hsl:ssä vaan arvotaan uusille tunnuksille/reiteille kirjainselvennykset hatusta esim. 150K, 512K jne.
T on myös hyvä tunnus Lauttasaaren läpiajorangaistukselle  :Wink: 
h21V:n kaltaisista turhista kirjaimista olisi kyllä hyvä päästä eroon

Eikös yksi Jouko-linjojen perusideoista ollut se, että se poikkeaa pienemmillekin kaduille ja tarvittaessa ottaa/jättää muuallakin kuin vain pysäkeillä? Tämä ei isolla bussilla onnistu pienempien kinttupolkujen osalta. Toinen syy miksi varmasti käytetään pakettiautoja on polttoaineen kulutus. Paku kuitenkin vie helposti sen 20-25l/100km vähemmän polttoainetta kuin oikea bussi  :Smile: 

Yritinpä yksi päivä Espoon Keskuksesta eP80:n kyytiin, mutta tämä ajoi tyhjällä bussilla vain pysäkin ohi ja kaartoi Espoon torille varmaan sumpille. Selitys miksi se ei ottanut mua kyytiin kuuluisi varmaan seuraavasti "tämä on kutsulinja, tilaa se viimeistään tuntia ennen matkaa" kauankohan menee kun tuokin päätetään lakkauttaa?

----------


## Max

> 701: Malmi  Pihlajamäki  Pihlajisto  Viikki  
> 702: Malmi  Pukinmäki  Savela


Mikähän mahtaa olla näiden suhde Tikkurila-Hakunila -linjastosuunnitelmissa esiintyviin Hakunilan runkolinjoihin?
701: Rautatientori ‐ Hakunila ‐ Kuninkaanmäki
702: Rautatientori ‐ Hakunila ‐ Nissas / Kuninkaanmäki

----------


## Salomaa

339-DF:n jyrkkä ja solvaava asenne palveluautoja kohtaan ihmetyttää. Hän käyttää palveluautosta nimitystä paku. Vanhus tuodaan lähelle kotiovea asuntokadulla, koska vanhemman ihmisen on vaikeampi liikkua kuin 339-DF:n. Lähesty 339-DF asiaa vanhusten palvelun näkökulmasta! Ei niinkään ensisijaisesti joukkoliikenteen. Olethan itsekin joskus vanha.

Nämä palveluautojen kyydissä olevat ovat palvelunsa ansainneet ja tehneet työtä Helsingissä siihen malliin, että sillä on oma osuutensa nykyisen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon. Sitäpaitsi vielä ensin palveluautoja kulki sisäsuomen kaupungeissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hän käyttää palveluautosta nimitystä paku.


_Paku_ on puhekielinen nimitys sanasta _pakettiauto_. http://urbaanisanakirja.com/word/paku/




> Olethan itsekin joskus vanha.


Saattaa olla. Mutta suomalaisella yhteiskunnalla ei tod ole varaa tuollaisiin härpätyksiin enää silloin. Hyvä, jos saadaan rahat riittämään edes välttävään sairaanhoitoon siinä vaiheessa kun mä olen vanha.




> Nämä palveluautojen kyydissä olevat ovat palvelunsa ansainneet ja tehneet työtä Helsingissä siihen malliin, että sillä on oma osuutensa nykyisen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon.


Siis ne kuskit vai? Työtäänhän ne vaan tekee, ei enempää eikä vähempää.

Vanhukset sen sijaan loistaa poissaolollaan. Olivat ne ansainneet sitä, tätä tai tuota niin ei ne ainakaan käytä hyväkseen Munkan pakulinjoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Vanhusten liikkuminen paikasta toiseen turvataan tavalla tai toisella. Palveluauto on yksi tapa. 
Auton kyydissä kulkee ihmisiä, jotka ovat tehneet pitkänän työuran ja maksaneet veronsa. Välillä palvelulinja ajaa vajaana, mutta niin ajaa myös vaunu 4 Munkkiniemen aukiolta päättärille. Aja 339-DF yksi kyyti palveluautossa ja juttele matkan aikana myös matkustajien kanssa, niin näet että elämä on muutakin kuin tekniikkaa ja matematiikkaa. Ei kait joukkoliikennefoorumilla voida olla kovin eri mieltä palveluautojen tarpeesta.

----------


## ultrix

Nähdäkseni DF ei vastusta kategorisesti pakettiautokutsuliikennettä vaan kritisoi sitä, että niihin
käytetään HSL:n vähiä määrärahoja sosiaali- ja terveysbudjetin sijaanne kulkevat suurimman osan matkastaan DF:n havaintojen mukaan typötyhjinä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikähän mahtaa olla näiden suhde Tikkurila-Hakunila -linjastosuunnitelmissa esiintyviin Hakunilan runkolinjoihin?
> 701: Rautatientori ‐ Hakunila ‐ Kuninkaanmäki
> 702: Rautatientori ‐ Hakunila ‐ Nissas / Kuninkaanmäki


Näemmä linjatunnusten päällekkäisyydestä ei päästä eroon, vaikka ne muutettaisiinkin kolminumeroisiksi.  :Wink: 

On muuten nuo linjatunnukset muutenkin laitettu linjoille melko sattumanvaraisesti. Samaan sarjaan kun kuuluu noita Tikkurila-Hakunila -alueen linjoja sekä joitakin ympäri Helsinkiä pyöriviä palvelulinjoja. Vaikka muuten olen vriston kanssa samoilla linjoilla kirjainten käytöstä, toivoisin edelleen sitä P-tunnusta noiden palvelulinjojen numeroiden eteen.

----------


## Albert

> Nähdäkseni DF ei vastusta kategorisesti pakettiautokutsuliikennettä vaan kritisoi sitä, että niihin
> käytetään HSL:n vähiä määrärahoja sosiaali- ja terveysbudjetin sijaanne kulkevat suurimman osan matkastaan DF:n havaintojen mukaan typötyhjinä.


Onhan koko Stadin joukkoliikennekin tavallaan sosiaalista toimintaa. Verovaroja se tarvitsee (myös henkilöautoilijoiden  :Laughing: ).
Kyllä täällä inhassa idässä on vaikka linjalla J91 ihan kivastikin matkustajia, mutta ei toki joka lähdössä. Jouko on ja oli sosiaalista palvelua, josta kaikesta nykyään halutaan kovasti päästä eroon.
Jossain muualla varmaan vanhat rouvat ja herrat käyttävät taksia tai heillä on jopa oma kuski, kun käyvät vaikka Klinikka 22:ssa tai Eiran sairaalassa tai Stockmannin herkussa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minusta kirjaimista tulee päästä eroon, niin paljon kuin mahdollista. 
> 
> Ainoat tarpeelliset ovat mielestäni: N (yölinja), V (ruuhkalinja) ja X (poikkeusliikenne). 
> 
> Kolminumeroisten linjanumeroiden laaja käyttö on hyvä askel.


Yksinkertaisesti: 89A kertoo keskivertostadilaiselle enemmän, kuin 802. Onko mielestäsi parempi käyttää Helsingin sisäisissä linjoissa osittain kaksi- ja osittain kolminumeroisia tunnuksia (huomioi kansa, joka seuraavat 40 vuotta luulee kolminumeroisia Helsingin ulkopuolelle meneviksi linjoiksi) kun kaksinumeroisia tunnuksia voidaan käyttää vain 0-1 lisäkirjaimella? Ja sillä kirjaimella on selvempi, helpommin muistettavissa oleva tarina, kuin kolminumeroisilla lähes umpimähkään valituilla 8-alkuisilla linjoilla.



> Palveluautoa ei pidä verrata tavalliseen bussiin. Se on nimensä mukaisesti palveluauto. Kun käytän niitä itse, näen mitä siellä tapahtuu. Useasti bussinkuljettaja tai muut matkustajat auttaa rollaattorin kanssa liikkuvan vanhuksen kyytiin. Matka-aika on sivuseikka. Tärkeintä on sellaisen palveleminen, jolla muuten vaikeuksia liikkua isoilla busseilla.


Väitän, että "iso bussi" ei automaattisesti tarkoita vaikeaa liikkumista. On niissäkin invaliuskat ja matala keskiovi.




> Linjakartassa on ihan riittävästi sinistä spagettia jo valmiiksi.


Väitän, että pysäkin seinälle mahtuu kaksi-neljä kertaa suurempi kartta ja käsimatkakarttaa voi käyttää kaksipuolisesti. Ratikkakartta mahtuu vaikka johonkin nurkkaan missä on merta tai pikku A5-esitteeseen.




> Salomaalla on ihan mielenkiintoisia kokemuksia. Mä en itse tunne muuta kuin sen pakettiauton, joka täällä Munkkiniemessä tukkii auraamattomat pikkukadut ja joka käy joka paikassa pari kertaa päivässä mutta ei koskaan missään niin usein, että siitä olisi jotain iloa. Yksinäinen työpaikka on sen pakun kuskilla, kun joutuu tyhjänä ajelemaan. Lehtisaaren koululaisetkaan eivät taida olla enää ilona, sillä niitä palvelee nyt ihan oikea bussi.


Jos jousitus olisi ison bussin luokkaa, en näkisi palveluautoissa mitään syytä olla kutsumatta sitä ihka oikeaksi bussiksi.



> Hän kertoi, että aamupäivällä on kovinkin vilkasta: aamun ekalla rundilla noukitaan mummelit yksitellen kyytiin, nämä sitten istuvat kyydissä pari tuntia, vaihtavat kuulumiset ja mehevimmät juorut sekä nauttivat termarista kahvit ja sopivasti ennen päivävelliä kuski ripotteli mummelit takaisin lähtöpysäkeille. [---] Liikkuva päiväkeskus on myös mainio juttu, niin ei tarvitse miettiä, millä sinne kerhoon kulkisi. Mutta eihän tämä ole joukkoliikennettä.


On se joukkoliikennettä - mummelien täytyi matkustaa voidakseen kokoontua ja matkustaa toisen kerran yksitellen takaisin koteihinsa - välissä on vieläpä mahdollisuus käydä kaupassa. Yhtä hyvin voi siispä kokoustaa suoraan bussissa.



> Mahtaakohan jlf:n lukijoista moni tietää sitä, että ennen pakuaikaa meillä oli täällä Munkassa myös ihan oikea palvelulinja. Aamuruuhkan jälkeen linjan 17 ruuhkavuoro siirtyi ajamaan Munkkiniemen puistotien ja Tarvon välille linjana 33, vuoroväli 20 minuuttia. Mukava vakiokuljettaja tunsi matkustajansa, auttoi rollat ja muut kyytiin ja pysähtyi kotioven eteen. Tiheähkö vuoroväli mahdollisti sen, että linja oli oikeasti käyttökelpoinen ja täysikokoiseen bussiin uskalsi nousta ihan normaalikin ihminen. Ei siellä tuulilasikuormaa ollut, mutta sata matkustajaa kuljetettiin noin keskimäärin päivässä. Iltaruuhkaan auto siirtyi sitten taas 17:lle. Jotenkin tahtoisin laskettavan auki, onko tällainen ruuhkien välillä ajava täysikokoinen bussi sittenkin edullisempi ratkaisu, kun autopäivä on jo maksettu ja vain kilsat tulevat lisäkuluiksi. Uskaltais ne matkustajatkin kyytiin.


Itse olen tutustunut h33:n historiaan - mielestäni se oli mainio sellaisenaan ja voitaisiin milloin vaan ajaa samalla tavalla ruuhka-autoilla. Ja kyllä, täyskokoisen bussin ajaminen pitäisi linjakohtaisesti selvittää kannattavuudeltaan ja reitin yhteensopivuudeltaan.



> Mielestäni myös K on ihan hyvä ilmoittamaan pienestä poikkeamasta perusreitiltä. Esimerkiksi e28/K, 160/K jne. Nykyään Hsl:ssä vaan arvotaan uusille tunnuksille/reiteille kirjainselvennykset hatusta esim. 150K, 512K jne.


Juu, ei niitä niin paljoa ole, ettei muistaisi kun kerran ulkoa opettelee.



> T on myös hyvä tunnus Lauttasaaren läpiajorangaistukselle


K on tutumpi merkitykseltään, joten se sopisi mieluummin. Kirkkonummen bussien linjauudistuksessa voitaisiin vaihtaa K Lauttasaaren kierron merkiksi. T:tä tarvitaan mahdollisella haarautuvalla linjalla.



> h21V:n kaltaisista turhista kirjaimista olisi kyllä hyvä päästä eroon


Toki, mutta numeroa ei silti tarvitse muuttaa kolminumeroiseksi.



> Eikös yksi Jouko-linjojen perusideoista ollut se, että se poikkeaa pienemmillekin kaduille ja tarvittaessa ottaa/jättää muuallakin kuin vain pysäkeillä? Tämä ei isolla bussilla onnistu pienempien kinttupolkujen osalta. Toinen syy miksi varmasti käytetään pakettiautoja on polttoaineen kulutus. Paku kuitenkin vie helposti sen 20-25l/100km vähemmän polttoainetta kuin oikea bussi


Kaikille linjoille ei toki kannata isoa bussia änkeä, mutta niille jotka eivät kinttupolkuja kulje lienee turhaa ostaa ja ylläpitää omaa bussia, kun liikenteen voi ympätä jonkun muun linjan liikennöintisopimukseen ruuhka-autojen muuttamisena kokopäiväautoiksi.


> Yritinpä yksi päivä Espoon Keskuksesta eP80:n kyytiin, mutta tämä ajoi tyhjällä bussilla vain pysäkin ohi ja kaartoi Espoon torille varmaan sumpille. Selitys miksi se ei ottanut mua kyytiin kuuluisi varmaan seuraavasti "tämä on kutsulinja, tilaa se viimeistään tuntia ennen matkaa" kauankohan menee kun tuokin päätetään lakkauttaa?


Kyllä kutsulinjat sekä Kutsuplus mielestäni olisi hyvä ottaa myös matkan varrelta satunnaisharhailijoita, toki vieden perille ensin tulleet ensin. Hyvällä tuurilla auto olisi muutenkin menossa lähelle omaa kohdettasi, tai sen kautta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> K on tutumpi merkitykseltään, joten se sopisi mieluummin.


Länsiväylän linjojen T-vuorot ovat ajaneet jo iät ajat Lauttasaaren kautta, joten en sitä lähtisi ensimmäisenä muuttamaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nähdäkseni DF ei vastusta kategorisesti pakettiautokutsuliikennettä vaan kritisoi sitä, että niihin
> käytetään HSL:n vähiä määrärahoja sosiaali- ja terveysbudjetin sijaanne kulkevat suurimman osan matkastaan DF:n havaintojen mukaan typötyhjinä.


Esimerkiksi J37 kulkee suurimman osan ajastaan kuormitettuna. Hankasuontieltä lähdettäessä useasti Riukutielle menee 1-2 matkustajaa, uusia tulee kyytiin Ristikosta ja moni jää Käärtipolulle . Kolsarintieltä tulee 1 ja Vähäntuvantieltä 2-3. Tällöin Pitäjänmäen apteekin kohdalla moni jää pois ja samalla tulee kyytiin useampi matkustaja, joiden matka jatkuu usein Taavinkujalle sekä Kotikallioon. S-marketin ja Kotikallion välillä on helposti 10 nousua ja ylikin. Kotikalliosta matka jatkuu edelleen Pajamäen ja Lassilan kautta Kannelmäkeen ja Kaarelaan. 

J37:n reitin varrelle sisältyy näin useita palvelutaloja,apteekkeja sekä terveysasemia. Tämä juuri on palvelulinjan suunnittelussa keskeistä. En voi käsittäää väitettä että Munkkivuoressa palveluauto ajaisi tyhjänä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllä tuollainen Joukon tapainen palvelubussitoiminta on ihan fiksua. Täällä Tampereella kaupunki käyttää suunnilleen yhtä paljon rahaa vanhusten, vammaisten ja vastaavien kuljetuksiin kuin kaikille avoimen joukkoliikenteen tukeen. Siis iso summa ja suoritetta saadaan euroa kohden aika vaatimattomasti, varsinkin joukkoliikenteeseen nähden. Suurin osa näistä kyydeistä on ihan lakivelvotteisia, eikä niitä sen takia pystytä paljoa vähentämään. Palvelubusseilla yritetään pitää näitä kustannuksia kurissa. Jossain vaiheessa vanhukset eivät enää pysty ajamaan omalla autolla tai matkustamaan, mutta he voivat vieläkin kulkea itsenäisesti palvelulinjoilla eivätkä vielä tarvitse taksikyytejä. Tämä on selvää säästöä kaupungille ja vanhukselle se taas antaa enemmän liikkumisvapautta kuin muutama kuukausittainen kaupungin maksama taksikyyti. (Ja näitä taksikyytejä taas maksetaan, koska ne mahdollistavat kotona asumisen, ja taksikyydit ovat halpoja laitoshoitoon verrattuna.)

Mutta ilmeisesti pääkaupunkiseudulla on nyt päädytty organisatoriseen ongelmaan, kun kustannukset menevät HSL:n piikkiin ja hyödyt tulevat sosiaalitoimelle. Ongelman voi ratkaista kahdella tavalla. Tavallaan aika elegantti tapa olisi siirtää kaikki kuljetukset, myös nuo taksimatkat, HSL:n hoidettavaksi. Silloin HSL:llä olisi motiivi, keinot ja osaaminen määrittää palvelubussiliikenteen optimaalinen palvelutaso. Toinen ja ehkä realistisempi mahdollisuus olisi siirtää vastuu palvelubussiliikenteestä kussakin kaupungissa samaan osoitteeseen, joka huolehtii näiden taksikyytien tilaamisesta. Itse liikenteen järjestäminen voisi tietenkin yhä olla HSL:llä, mutta se ei enää olisi osa HSL:n budjettia eikä HSL päättäisi palvelun laajuudesta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Länsiväylän linjojen T-vuorot ovat ajaneet jo iät ajat Lauttasaaren kautta, joten en sitä lähtisi ensimmäisenä muuttamaan.


Länsimetron myötä muuttamisen eli tässä tapauksessa standardisoimisen kynnys olisi huomattavasti nykyistä matalampi.

----------


## b10m55

Helsingin palvelulinjat muutettiin Jouko-kaupunginosalinjoiksi, että entistä useampi matkustaja uskaltaisi nousta kyytiin. Tasatuntiaikataulut mahdollisimman monella linjalla sekä kiinteät reitit ilman poikkeuksia olivat tavoitteina. Kuten HSL:n tilastoista käy ilmi tässä onnistuttiin hyvin, matkustajamäärät nousivat useilla kymmenillä prosenteilla. Aivan kuten tavallisillakin linjoilla, myös Jouko-liikenteessä on enemmän ja vähemmän kuormittuneita reittejä. Hiljainen linja voidaan lopettaa tai parannella sen reittiä. Näinhän juuri nyt ollaan tekemässä. 

On aivan käsittämätöntä tämä valitusvirsi, että autot ajaisivat tyhjinä. Erityisen hämmentävältä tuntuu 339-DF:n ristiretki Jouko-busseja vastaan halventavia ilmaisuja käyttäen. Vielä kummallisempaa on, että kritiikki tuntuu perustuvan yhden linjan näkemiseen yhdellä alueella tietämättä mitään kokonaisuudesta. HSL:n pöytäkirjassa mainitut kaikkein hiljaisimmat ja kalleimmat linjat (J20, J60, J74, J84 ja J93) eivät edes ole niitä, jotka Munkkiniemessä liikkuvat. Tältäkään osin ei kritiikille ole siis perusteita. 

Olen ajanut palvelu-/Jouko-linjoja yli kymmenen vuotta, joten jotakin perspektiiviä minulla on, mitä linjat ovat ja mitä eivät. Esimerkiksi Vuosaaressa ajetaan usein seisomalastissa ja  kyydissä matkustaa aivan tavallisia työmatkalaisia ja koululaisia. Mummojakin on ja monelle vanhukselle Jouko-bussi on elintärkeä. 

Jouko-linjat ovat menestyneet ihan kohtuullisesti ja tilanne paranee entisestään kun järjestelmää kehitetään edelleen ja väritys tulee samankaltaiseksi kuin muillakin bussilinjoilla. "Joukossa tyhmyys tiivistyy" pitää varmasti paikkansa puhuttaessa ihmisten käyttäytymisestä, mutta pienkalustolinjoihin se ei todellakaan päde.

----------


## Koala

> Erityisen hämmentävältä tuntuu 339-DF:n ristiretki Jouko-busseja vastaan halventavia ilmaisuja käyttäen.


Kannattaa lukiessaan muistaa käyttäjän asenne bussiliikennettä kohtaan yleensä, onko käyttäjällä kenties aina jokin ongelma kaikenlaisten bussien kanssa jne niin osaa vähän sitten suodattaa hänen vuodatuksiaan  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> HSL:n pöytäkirjassa mainitut kaikkein hiljaisimmat ja kalleimmat linjat (J20, J60, J74, J84 ja J93)


Jännä että J74 on hiljaisimpien linjojen joukossa... Sehän kulkee joka ikinen aamu ja päivä täynnä, koskaan ei saa kutsuttua, vaikka tilaisi edellisenä päivänä.. Ymmärtääkseni sen vuoksi perustettiin myös J75 tasaamaan vähän matkustajamääriä.. Vielä erikoisempaa on se, että J74 olisi muka aina täynnä tilauspalvelun mukaan, vaikka aina kun sen nään, niin siellä ei ole ketään tai sitten ihan pari ihmistä kyydissä..

----------


## 339-DF

> Aja 339-DF yksi kyyti palveluautossa ja juttele matkan aikana myös matkustajien kanssa, niin näet että elämä on muutakin kuin tekniikkaa ja matematiikkaa.


Niin, kun pointti oli juuri siinä, ettei niitä matkustajia ole. Että aika kauan saisi istua J33:ssa ennen kuin löytyisi jututettavia. Mutta ymmärrän kyllä sen, että osalla linjoista niitä matkustajia on ihan kivasti. Senhän näkee hallituksen esityslistastakin  osalla J-linjoista nousijakohtainen kustannus lähestyy jo tavallisten bussilinjojen kustannusta ja tuskinpa Vuosaaressa turhaan ajellaan 20 min välein niillä pakuilla, eli kai siellä kulkijoita on. Hyvä niin, jatkakoot samaan malliin. Mutta ne J-linjat, joiden kulut alkavat lähestyä taksimatkaan verrattavia kuluja, ovat kyllä täysin vastuutonta joukkoliikennerahojen tuhlausta.




> Ei kait joukkoliikennefoorumilla voida olla kovin eri mieltä palveluautojen tarpeesta.


Tottakai voi. Ollaanhan täällä eri mieltä myös raitiovaunujen tai metron tarpeesta taikka eri kehittämishankkeiden tarpeesta. Miksei siis voisi tai saisi olla eri mieltä siitä, pitääkö kaupungilla ajattaa tyhjiä Mercedes Benz Sprinter -pakettiautoja, joihin on puhkottu pari ikkunaa ja jotka on sisustettu bussinpenkein?

Mitä muuten tähän pakettiauto-termiin tulee, niin nythän on sillä tavalla, että ne "Jouko-bussit" ovat ihan oikeasti pakettiautoja. Armeijassa aikanaan Taivallahden kuljetuskeskuksessa kutsuttiin näitä penkitettyjä pakuja henkilöpakettiautoiksi, HPA, ja sitähän sanaa voi ihan mielellään käyttää, jos kokee pakun jotenkin halventavana. Minusta tässä on kuitenkin enemmän kyse siitä, että taas kerran mennään siitä, missä aita on matalin ja ennen kaikkea edullisin. Jos halutaan laadukasta ja houkuttelevaa pikkubussiliikennettä, niin sitten pitää hankkia oikeita pikkubusseja niille linjoille, sillä kyllä sellaisiakin on. Ks. esim. http://www.flickr.com/photos/21611052@N02/3890619187/ Tietysti penkitetty pakettiauto on helppo ja halpa ratkaisu, mutta sitten se tosiaan on vaan penkitetty pakettiauto ja silloin tulee sietää myös se kritiikki, joka asiaan kohdistuu. Jos haluaa vertailla "jouko-bussia" a la Mercedes Benz Sprinter sekä ihan normipakua niin voi katsoa vaikka näitä kuvia: http://www.autotoday.fi/modules/util...bussi_2009.JPG ja http://www.auto1.fi/mercedes-benz/sprinter/830362 Sama vehjehän se on.

Minusta tulisi menetellä seuraavasti:
1. karsitaan pois ne Jouko-linjat, joilla matkustajia on selvästi liian vähän ja kustannukset kalliit, karsintaa tulee tehdä huomattavasti enemmän kuin nyt on esitetty
2. tehdään lopuilla linjoilla matkustajatutkimus ja jos siinä tulee esille sellaisia linjoja, jotka ovat pääasiallisesti liikkuvia päiväkeskuksia, siirretään nämä linjat Soten hoitoon
3. jätetään sellaiset linjat, joita muu joukkoliikennepalvelu ei korvaa ja joilla matkustajamäärä perustelee liikenteen jatkamista
4. selvitetään, tuleeko edullisemmaksi liikennöidä näitä jäljelle jääviä linjoja vain ruuhka-aikojen välisenä aikana täyskokoisella bussilla, jota ruuhkassa käytetään muuhun tarkoitukseen
5. jos edellinen ei onnistu joko kustannusten vuoksi tai siksi, että pikkubussilinjaa on välttämätöntä liikennöidä myös ruuhka-aikaan, niin satsataan sitten näihin harvoihin jäljelle jääviin pikkubussilinjoihin kunnolla ja käskytetään liikennöitsijät hankkimaan HSL:n ilmeen mukaista aitoa pikkubussikalustoa eikä mitään halpoja muunnospakuja ja numeroidaan ne ihan normaaleiksi bussilinjoiksi

Edellisen listan 3 ja 4 muuten pätevät täällä Munkinseudullakin; Vanhassa Munkkiniemessä on Tiilimäen-Ritokalliontien suunnalla ihan kerrostaloasutusta, joka on täysin vailla joukkoliikennepalveluita. Minusta olisi kohtuullista, että viiden 90 min välein lähtevän pakettiauton sijaan myös tälle, HSL:n suunnitteluohjeessa peräti kolmen tähden alueeksi arvotetun alueelle taattaisiin edes jonkinlaiset joukkoliikennepalvelut, vrt. mitä sanoin edellä bussilinjasta 33.




> On aivan käsittämätöntä tämä valitusvirsi, että autot ajaisivat tyhjinä. Erityisen hämmentävältä tuntuu 339-DF:n ristiretki Jouko-busseja vastaan halventavia ilmaisuja käyttäen. Vielä kummallisempaa on, että kritiikki tuntuu perustuvan yhden linjan näkemiseen yhdellä alueella tietämättä mitään kokonaisuudesta. HSL:n pöytäkirjassa mainitut kaikkein hiljaisimmat ja kalleimmat linjat (J20, J60, J74, J84 ja J93) eivät edes ole niitä, jotka Munkkiniemessä liikkuvat. Tältäkään osin ei kritiikille ole siis perusteita.


Ristiretki tosiaan, harmi vaan ettei se johda mihinkään muuhun kuin kiivaisiin nettidebatteihin. Mitkä ilmaisut koet halventaviksi?

Sehän on selvä, että kritiikkini perustuu siihen, mitä itse näen ja koen. Lauttasaareen tai Vuosaareen ei ole asiaa, joten en tiedä mitään siitä, kuinka monta ihmistä siellä pystytään tunkemaan yhteen pakettiautoon. Mitenkäs ne vitsit menevät, kuusi norsua volkkariin? Kaksi eteen, kaksi taakse, yksi takakonttiin ja yksi käyttää Rexonaa.

Esityslistasta saamme lukea, että osalla J-linjoista kulut ovat vain hiukan suuremmat kuin tavanomaisen bussiliikenteen kulut, mikä osoittaa, että osalle J-linjoista on kysyntää ja tarvetta. Hyvä näin. Samalla esityslistasta voi lukea myös sen, että osalla linjoista kulut ovat taksimatkan luokassa ja osalla vieläpä niin korkeat, että taksilla pääsee parinkymmenen kilometrin päähän. Niin kauas ei edes Jouko vie. Ei kai kukaan voi väittää, että tällaisina aikoina, jolloin HSL jatkuvasti karsii vuoroja sellaisilta linjoilta, joilla on kymmeniätuhansia matkustajia päivässä, tulisi ylläpitää taksiliikennettä kalliimpaa "palvelulinjastoa"?




> Kannattaa lukiessaan muistaa käyttäjän asenne bussiliikennettä kohtaan yleensä, onko käyttäjällä kenties aina jokin ongelma kaikenlaisten bussien kanssa jne niin osaa vähän sitten suodattaa hänen vuodatuksiaan


Tällä viikolla olen matkustanut HSL-bussilla kolmesti. Se on muuten huima nousu verrattuna vuodentakaiseen, jolloin tuo kolme saattoi olla koko vuoden aikana tehtyjen HSL-bussimatkojen määrä. Ei tuo Länsi-Helsingin runkolinja yllä matkustusmukavuudeltaan ratikan tasolle eivätkä bussit kulje vieläkään aikataulumuutosten jälkeenkään läheskään tahdistetusti, mutta silti Munkasta Kamppiin on kätevämpää mennä bussilla kuin ratikalla. Tuossa pari viikkoa sitten matkustin peräti raitiotieseuran kokoukseen Töölön kirjastoon bussilla. Että en mä nyt niin siitä asennevammasta tiedä  :Smile: 

Siinä ollaan kyllä ihan samaa mieltä, että jlf-vuodatuksia on syytä suodattaa ja reippaasti.

----------


## b10m55

En tiennytkään, että normipakettiauto on matalalattiainen.

Busseja on monenkokoisia: minibusseja, midibusseja, tavallisia busseja, teliautoja ja nivelautoja. Ja vielä kaksikerroksisiakin. Kaikille on oma käyttöalueensa ja tarkoituksensa. Mutta kiitokset bussitekniikkaluennosta. Olen harrastanut linja-autoja vasta viitisenkymmentä vuotta, joten minulla on vielä paljon opittavaa.

----------


## late-

> Jännä että J74 on hiljaisimpien linjojen joukossa... Sehän kulkee joka ikinen aamu ja päivä täynnä, koskaan ei saa kutsuttua, vaikka tilaisi edellisenä päivänä..


Tämä on kutsuohjatun linjan ominaisuus. Koska palvellaan yksittäisiä matkoja siellä ja täällä, ei pystytä palvelemaan kovin montaa matkustajaa tunnissa. Matkojen yhdistelyn toivotaan auttavan, mutta lopulta yhdistely onnistuu vain rajallisesti. Tästä syystä matkustajakohtainen kustannuskin on suuri, kun kuljettajan tuntipalkka on sama niillä vähilläkin matkustajilla.

----------


## Nak

> Tämä on kutsuohjatun linjan ominaisuus. Koska palvellaan yksittäisiä matkoja siellä ja täällä, ei pystytä palvelemaan kovin montaa matkustajaa tunnissa. Matkojen yhdistelyn toivotaan auttavan, mutta lopulta yhdistely onnistuu vain rajallisesti. Tästä syystä matkustajakohtainen kustannuskin on suuri, kun kuljettajan tuntipalkka on sama niillä vähilläkin matkustajilla.


Siksi en ole ihan vielä ymmärtänyt miten kutsuplus poikkeaa tavallisesta kutsujoukosta, paitsi kalliimman hinnan ja korkealattiaisten ja ahtaampien bussien osalta  :Laughing:  Luulen, että sekin sekoilu loppuu, kun todetaan että ei sillä oikeasti oikeita käyttäjiä olekaan. 
ehkä nekin rahat olisi voitu käyttää vaikkapa tiedoittamisen kehittämiseen

----------


## hezec

> Siksi en ole ihan vielä ymmärtänyt miten kutsuplus poikkeaa tavallisesta kutsujoukosta


Sillä pääsee laajemmalle alueelle, olikohan näin aluksi Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle. Tavoitteena kai on, että tilauksia tulisi niin paljon, että reittejä pystyisi oikeasti yhdistelemään tehokkaasti. (En tiedä, toteutuuko tämä käytännössä. Kovin tyhjältä on näyttänyt ne kerrat kun itse olen nähnyt auton livenä.) Eikä se odottele pysäkillä ylimääräistä tai auta pyörätuolilla kulkevaa. Kutsuplus on ihan selvästi oma palvelunsa, mutta en ole itsekään vakuuttunut sen tarpeellisuudesta.

Äkkiseltään ajatellen se sopisi paremmin jonnekin maaseudulle, jossa voisi hyvinkin onnistua ajamaan pitkän "runkoreitin" muutaman matkustajan kanssa ja ripottelemaan heidät yksitellen pikkutaajaman alueelle. Vaatisi tosin ehkä vähän pidempää varoitusaikaa kutsuille ja mahdollisesti tietoa siitä, mitä muut ovat tilanneet lähistölle.

----------


## zige94

> Sillä pääsee laajemmalle alueelle, olikohan näin aluksi Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle. Tavoitteena kai on, että tilauksia tulisi niin paljon, että reittejä pystyisi oikeasti yhdistelemään tehokkaasti. (En tiedä, toteutuuko tämä käytännössä. Kovin tyhjältä on näyttänyt ne kerrat kun itse olen nähnyt auton livenä.) Eikä se odottele pysäkillä ylimääräistä tai auta pyörätuolilla kulkevaa. Kutsuplus on ihan selvästi oma palvelunsa, mutta en ole itsekään vakuuttunut sen tarpeellisuudesta.


Ei odottele pysäkille ei, mutta seisoo tyhjän panttina ties missä. Velodromin parkkiksilla on seissyt useasti, Malmin novan edessä oli kerran oikein K11 ja K12 molemmat, kuskit vain istuskeli ja jutteli kaikessa rauhassa, kuulemma ei ollut yhtään töitä heillä... Itse en ole nähnyt yhtäkään kutsuplus autoa, jossa olisi ollut edes 1 matkustaja..

----------


## Palomaa

> Itse en ole nähnyt yhtäkään kutsuplus autoa, jossa olisi ollut edes 1 matkustaja..


K2 vaiko K3 oli pari päivää sitten Elielillä jokseenkin täynnä, en tiedä sitten että onko se vain muutamana kertana mainittavan täysi..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kutsuplus on vielä pilotointivaiheessa, joten matkustajamäärät eivät luultavasti ole kovinkaan suuria. Pääasiassahan sitä ovat käyttäneet tähän mennessä vain Aalto-yliopiston ja Helsingin yliopiston oppilaat ja henkilökunta. Mutta saa nähdä, tulevatko ne matkustajamäärät nousemaan, kun Kutsuplus tulee kaikkien käytettäväksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Kutsuplus on vielä pilotointivaiheessa, joten matkustajamäärät eivät luultavasti ole kovinkaan suuria. Pääasiassahan sitä ovat käyttäneet tähän mennessä vain Aalto-yliopiston ja Helsingin yliopiston oppilaat ja henkilökunta. Mutta saa nähdä, tulevatko ne matkustajamäärät nousemaan, kun Kutsuplus tulee kaikkien käytettäväksi.


Mä en ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt sen konseptin ideaa. Onko se joukkoliikennettä vai taksiliikennettä, ja ketkä ovat sen todellista kohderyhmää? Ei mua kiinnostaisi kulkea Otaniemestä Arabiaan pakettiautolla, kun bussillakin (ja tulevaisuudessa raiteita pitkinkin) pääsee.

----------


## zige94

> Mä en ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt sen konseptin ideaa. Onko se joukkoliikennettä vai taksiliikennettä, ja ketkä ovat sen todellista kohderyhmää? Ei mua kiinnostaisi kulkea Otaniemestä Arabiaan pakettiautolla, *** kun bussillakin (ja tulevaisuudessa raiteita pitkinkin) pääsee.


***(ja maksaa ylimääräistä kuukausilipun hinnan lisäksi)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mä en ole vieläkään ymmärtänyt sen konseptin ideaa. Onko se joukkoliikennettä vai taksiliikennettä, ja ketkä ovat sen todellista kohderyhmää? Ei mua kiinnostaisi kulkea Otaniemestä Arabiaan pakettiautolla, kun bussillakin (ja tulevaisuudessa raiteita pitkinkin) pääsee.


Se on joukko- ja taksiliikenteen välimuoto. Muistan jostain lukeneeni, että Kutsuplussan kyytiin yritetään houkutella pääasiassa autoilijoita ja taksimatkustajia, eikä niinkään joukkoliikennettä jo käyttäviä.

----------

